# Dubai Car Rental



## kam009 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey folks,

I recently rented a car for 3 days (OCT 4, 5, 6) and paid 340 AED for everything (full insurance included).

While returning the car, my wife was told that she has received a speeding fine while will need to be paid. So she paid 110 AED for the fine.

10 days later, i recieved a call from the Rental office that i have another fine for 610 AED for speeding on Emarat street on OCT 4th so i paid it.

Today (OCT 22) i got another call that there's another fine for 610 AED for speeding on Emarat street on the 5th OCT.

That is outrageous. We rented from Hertz twice before renting from this private car rental office and they didn't post any fines.


Please advice me on what to do. Im getting fed up with this.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

try checking the info directly on the Dubai Police website, you just need to enter the car's plate number.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

What speeding fine is 110?? I dont know of any fine that is 100. Figure the ten is their fee.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Could be a parking fine (parking meter expired)


----------

